# WHY ME?



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

So I got home from vacation on Saturday, had a great time. My wife took today off to square away the RV and put things back in place. She ran up to UPS to pick up a package that someone sent and found this.










Then she arrives home to find that we have been seriously targeted by some terroristic group. I have informed her to call the FBI.










Will post pics when they are made safe by the bomb squad.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Cause you're a Moose... Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

LOL! That's AWESOME! Welcome home.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Pwnd.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

jphank said:


> Pwnd.


You are next little girl!


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

Bend over and take it like a man....this one is going to hurt


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Maybe there's soap on a rope in one of those boxes??



Ortiz said:


> Bend over and take it like a man....this one is going to hurt


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

man i wish i had known it was open season on moose.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

nobody tells me nothin!! :anim_soapbox: Well enjoy Moose. I guess you didn't realize hunting season was open....


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

That's a beautiful site


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

It's been open since I hit him with my car 2 weeks ago


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Probably cuz you're a jerk head


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Because there's nothing funnier than hitting a BOTL when he's down...of course.:tease:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2012)

Sweet deal man! Looking forward to seeing some pictures


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> nobody tells me nothin!! :anim_soapbox: Well enjoy Moose. I guess you didn't realize hunting season was open....


You'd be more in the loop if you accepted an open invitation to join a bombing group Shawn  Congrats Moose and I'm looking forward to pics.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

lawl, is that why the sky went bright white for 20 seconds to the north west


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> nobody tells me nothin!! :anim_soapbox: Well enjoy Moose. I guess you didn't realize hunting season was open....


Well, it's not too late! You can definitely get in on that


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

oh Gawd, that is a terrifying sight to come home to! what in thwe world is in that first brown box? looks like the packages our large cutter blades come in!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Dhughes12 said:


> oh Gawd, that is a terrifying sight to come home to! what in thwe world is in that first brown box? looks like the packages our large cutter blades come in!


It says wine or spirits on it


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Very nice moose, hope you had a good vacation, and I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of this destruction.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

It takes this long to post photos? He must be bleeding and suffering from a flail chest or somethin'.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

jphank said:


> It takes this long to post photos? He must be bleeding and suffering from a flail chest or somethin'.


Im at work...lol


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Im at work...lol


No excuse


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Im at work...lol


hrmmmm..........trying to picture where you work......


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

MontyTheMooch said:


> hrmmmm..........trying to picture where you work......


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

i was thinking more along the lines of something like this...


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

WIN!



neil said:


> i was thinking more along the lines of something like this...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> nobody tells me nothin!! :anim_soapbox:


we tell you everything, Numbnuts, you keep forgetting

Pinhead Jr.: "Yeah, Geezer-in-training..we got 2 words for ya..Gingko Biloba"


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

WOW!

OK So Ortiz hits me with a great bottle of Rum.










Then Brad and Ian decide to hit me with some real nice looking stuff.










Someone told Jokey Smurf where I live










GasDoc just had to be part of this whole thing.










Then my own kind hits me while i am down. I thought we were friends!










ProbateGeek just had to think of some way to hit me also. He hit me good.










Kevin and Shane slapped me silly!










Then Neil goes and makes me cry, really brother i can never show my gratitude more for what you do for us every day.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Hmmmmm smells like moose jerky


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

i hope you enjoy the cigars, man. i know all the military members on the site appreciate all the support you give us, active/reserve, and retired. i forgot to mention in the note, the coin i included was a coin awarded to me by the commanding general (major general, 2 stars) of the 81st RRC for outstanding service. i couldnt pass up the opportunity to bomb you with some of the best guys on the site. everyone here on puff has always got your back.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Dayum!!! that's just an incredible hit :thumb: way to go guys :thumb:


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

kapathy said:


> man i wish i had known it was open season on moose.


And yet, it feels like maybe this is only the start of something....


----------



## joshuarodger (Jun 20, 2012)

Bombed! After getting hit by some low down, dirty thieves, you get hit by some heartless, hateful BOTLs. Enjoy it!


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

Hope you enjoy moose, you certainly deserve it.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

gosh said:


> And yet, it feels like maybe this is only the start of something....


*Brain:* I don't know why you would say something like this... It's obviously over...


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I'm not sure why I got separate billing from the rest of the slimy squids but I feel kinda left out.

Oh well, gassy squid will just go about his business now.

hope the little assault helps refill your cooler brent.


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

You guys are so generous, that was awesome.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> I'm not sure why I got separate billing from the rest of the slimy squids but I feel kinda left out.
> 
> Oh well, gassy squid will just go about his business now.
> 
> hope the little assault helps refill your cooler brent.


Separate billing, LMAO no way brother, you just made number 1 on my most wanted list is all.


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Great hit everyone, and you all picked a super deserving target. Now Moose, get to enjoying that rum! Haha


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Yea that rum made my wife's eyes light up...lol


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

hope this starts to replace what went missing.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice hits on a deserving BOTL.

and another person added to my list


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* I don't know why you would say something like this... It's obviously over...


Obviously.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Kick him when he's down! Kick him when he's down! 

Well done everyone


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* I don't know why you would say something like this... It's obviously over...


I agree


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Michigan_Moose said:


> You are next little girl!


Say what?! I did nothing! I see no pictures to prove I deserve such threats!!!1!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

jphank said:


> Say what?! I did nothing! I see no pictures to prove I deserve such threats!!!1!


Never trust a woman who claims she's innocent.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Brent you didn't really think we would just sit here and let some a-hole ruin your good time and not replace those cigars did you? We all love you buddy and everyone was excited to help. Thats the impact that you have on this community, and we all wanted to show our appreciation. Let me know what you think of that Laphroaig.

Great job guys. Neil what an awesome bomb, that has to be one of the greatest bombs I have seen. Well done brother!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

DarrelMorris said:


> Never trust a woman who claims she's innocent.


Innocent until proven guilty!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

you guys have no scruples....the Squidwinkle Family return from their vacation and what do you do on the first day back?

you destroy their house!

now, they have to live in the RV and share a chemical toilet....nice goin', Fellas

well, at least Moose has some nice sticks and good booze to pass the time away...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Glad to have been able to toss a little hand-rolled goodness your way, Brent! Wish there was something a little more exotic I could have sent...Enjoy, Bro!


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 28, 2011)

Ortiz said:


> Bend over and take it like a man....this one is going to hurt


Yeah, if there's one thing I learned in prison: try to relax, bite your belt and go to your happy place until the punishment is over... To much information?


----------



## rpb16 (Jan 4, 2012)

Holy crap, congrats Brent!


----------



## tatubom1 (Jan 10, 2010)

It is always nice to see the level of support that comes up when stuff like this happens.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> Great job guys. Neil what an awesome bomb, that has to be one of the greatest bombs I have seen. Well done brother!


thanks brad, i had to step my game up, knowing that i would be going in with the big hitters lol wanted to send out something special to a great BOTL.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Brent! We couldn't let someone mess with our Squid-Moose, could we? 

Now US messin with a hoofed, antlered, smelly Moose? That is what we do!

Smoke em in good health and happiness.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

On a serious note, I appreciate you all more then you all know.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> On a serious note, I appreciate you all more then you all know.


is that SpongeMooseSquarePants?

way to be serious, Squidwinkle...and you wonder why you get the crap bombed out of you.


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats Brent! I feel related since we share the same name.

Most people in the forum have never met face to face, and yet when something bad happens to a member, he is taken care of like family. Great people here, makes me happy to be a part of it. 

Now someone PM me this mans address so he can feel some aftershocks!


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

Mr.Cam said:


> Congrats Brent! I feel related since we share the same name.
> 
> Most people in the forum have never met face to face, and yet when something bad happens to a member, he is taken care of like family. Great people here, makes me happy to be a part of it.
> 
> Now someone PM me this mans address so he can feel some aftershocks!


i know you are pretty new on the forums, so just a piece of advice, be careful about asking for members adresses, as it is against the rules. i know you are asking for a good reason, but the mods might get you for it, so just keep that in mind for future reference.


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

neil said:


> i know you are pretty new on the forums, so just a piece of advice, be careful about asking for members adresses, as it is against the rules. i know you are asking for a good reason, but the mods might get you for it, so just keep that in mind for future reference.


Thanks Neil, appreciate the advice.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Back to the topic...

Screw your mailbox Brent


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Ohh shit!

A package from Amazon. Thanks Ian, you sure know how to make a brother feel safe.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Ohh shit!
> 
> A package from Amazon. Thanks Ian, you sure know how to make a brother feel safe.


*Brain:* Did you read the note?!?

*Pinky:* Narf! We were under orders...


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

WOOT! Nice cooler. wont be empty for long.....


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

This just gets better and better. Great job everyone.


----------



## Professor Chaos (Oct 30, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> Ohh shit!
> 
> A package from Amazon. Thanks Ian, you sure know how to make a brother feel safe.


The "Blue Cooler of Destruction" marks the prey! My minions, you know what to do!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Mr.Cam said:


> Congrats Brent! I feel related since we share the same name.
> 
> Most people in the forum have never met face to face, and yet when something bad happens to a member, he is taken care of like family. Great people here, makes me happy to be a part of it.
> 
> Now someone PM me this mans address so he can feel some aftershocks!


no need to worry about aftershocks, not-Moose Brent...that's been taken care of

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Professor Chaos said:


> The "Blue Cooler of Destruction" marks the prey! My minions, you know what to do!


say no more, Prof....the Moose will be a prize in our Trophy Room in no time

Pinhead Jr.: "If you have any last words, Squidwinkle, might I suggest "OH, F%^K!!!...AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

i have that same cooler!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Neato! This wasn't the end after all eh?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

neil said:


> i have that same cooler!


that's an impossibility in the physical universe, Neil...at best, you have one that looks just like it

and you just lost your butter bar?

kids...


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Professor Chaos said:


> The "Blue Cooler of Destruction" marks the prey! My minions, you know what to do!


There is something so wrong about an empty cooler....hahahahahaha


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Have I mentioned lately that I love those crazy ass lobsters?

Sure, it took us squids to get this ball rolling, but they sure hopped on board like it was a bus heading out of Fukushima once the tsunami sirens started going off.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Professor Chaos said:


> The "Blue Cooler of Destruction" marks the prey! My minions, you know what to do!


*Brain:* Yes commander, your #2 is at your command. We launched number one, and it landed Monday... We launched number two, and it landed today... We launched number three, it will land tomorrow...

*Pinky:* Narf! Then we contemplate launch number four?!?

*Brain: *No contemplation necessary, it launched today...



gasdocok said:


> Have I mentioned lately that I love those crazy ass lobsters?
> 
> Sure, it took us squids to get this ball rolling, but they sure hopped on board like it was a bus heading out of Fukushima once the tsunami sirens started going off.


*Brain:* Those sirens were for us... We have our orders... They look something like this...


----------



## Professor Chaos (Oct 30, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> Have I mentioned lately that I love those crazy ass lobsters?
> 
> Sure, it took us squids to get this ball rolling, but they sure hopped on board like it was a bus heading out of Fukushima once the tsunami sirens started going off.


It takes a little time to get the crazy I recuit going in the same direction.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Well you guys have a nice time... I am going :fish2: then I am leaving on a lane: and finding a nice place to :beerchug:


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

Seeing this truly made me a little emotional! _(no sarcasm)_

This is awesome! Way to lift the spirits of another Brother.

If it's any consellation, when I read that thread bombing you was one of my thoughts, I just don't have the time in to see addresses. And even though I'm halfway around the world from you, I would definately be concerned about giving out my address to someone new after what had just happened.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

This thread makes the Ninja smile. 

Great work, Squids, and Brent, it looks like the LObsters are gearing up to finish the job. 

This is Puff!!!


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Awesome series of hits there; hope you enjoy all of that goodness!


----------



## tatubom1 (Jan 10, 2010)

wow this forum really does take care of its own nice to see.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

gasdocok said:


> Have I mentioned lately that I love those crazy ass lobsters?
> 
> Sure, it took us squids to get this ball rolling, but they sure hopped on board like it was a bus heading out of Fukushima once the tsunami sirens started going off.


we've been on board with this plan since it's inception, DocOck.....we just felt the timing wasn't evil enough for our tastes.....we thought it would be much funnier to let the Squidwinkles settle in after getting back from their vacation..and after they were all unpacked and feeling comfortable being back home, then we strike and reduce their home to cinders.

now THAT'S funny!!:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Yes commander, your #2 is at your command.


he already knows that I'm at his command, Frenchy...he doesn't need you reminding him of that....

now, be a good little FrogMouse and go light some more candles or sacrifice a chicken or whatever the hell it is you Frenchies do to get their QB's to resign their long-term contracts....


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

You're not #2 anymore either after what Cupcake did to you on 7/7 Pinhead.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

I really really hate to say this but the LOB is one awesome bombing group. Don't worry squids I am always proud of our work, but the key to being a good leader, I believe, is to give recognition where it is due. Great job to everyone and I look forward to the rest of Brent's destruction.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Yes commander, your #2 is at your command.





ouirknotamuzd said:


> he already knows that I'm at his command, Frenchy...he doesn't need you reminding him of that....


Awww, now that's cute! Just because you two psychos started the insanity that is the LOB, you think that some how means you're still in charge around here... adorable!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> I really really hate to say this but the LOB is one awesome bombing group. Don't worry squids I am always proud of our work, but the key to being a good leader, I believe, is to give recognition where it is due. Great job to everyone and I look forward to the rest of Brent's destruction.


I'll be home on Friday, to package a small package...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> You're not #2 anymore either after what Cupcake did to you on 7/7 Pinhead.


I sure am, Fishboy...Forever and Always...'till the oceans dry up and the sun stops burning and the Universe collapses on itself



gosh said:


> Awww, now that's cute! Just because you two psychos started the insanity that is the LOB, you think that some how means you're still in charge around here..


and I thought it was cuz me and the mouse had the bestest toys to play with:mrgreen:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> I'll be home on Friday, to package a small package...


That thing wont land until christmas!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> I'll be home on Friday, to package a small package...


*JUST BECAUSE!!!!!!

CX 227 402 975 CA*


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

well...ok,i might as well make some noise too:
9405 5036 9930 0073 7279 95


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

shuckins said:


> well...ok,i might as well make some noise too:
> 9405 5036 9930 0073 7279 95


WOOHOO!!!!!

Nice knowing you Brent!!!!!


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

shuckins said:


> well...ok,i might as well make some noise too:
> 9405 5036 9930 0073 7279 95


Oh shit.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

bye Brett


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

and the laughs just keep on comin'ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

maybe i should have posted the dc# a couple of days ago...lol

Delivered
July 14, 2012, 10:08 am
CLARKSTON, MI 48346


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Damn he's already been destroyed RIP Brent...


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

shuckins said:


> maybe i should have posted the dc# a couple of days ago...lol
> 
> Delivered
> July 14, 2012, 10:08 am
> CLARKSTON, MI 48346


You know you should put your helmet and vest one when Shuckins talks like this.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Mr.Cam said:


> You know you should put your helmet and vest one when Shuckins talks like this.


that doesn't help


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Bend over Brent and kiss your ASH goodbye.... Only a couple days left...

2012/07/17	22:49	USORDS,	International shipment has arrived in a foreign country


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

:violin: :rip:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Just going to throw this out there...

I live close to Brent. If you need anything hand delivered, I'm happy to do so. You know, like local food...such as from the Clarkston Union, Union Woodshop, perhaps a few bundles of firewood for his bonfires. Be creative :boink:


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Good Lord, how I've missed Puff...very cool...I forgot how much fun this stuff is to watch...

Speaking of watching...did I miss something? Have there been any pictures posted yet? If so, I'm not seeing them... :boink:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Man it's cool everyone here is so willing to replace a lost stash!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

shootinmatt said:


> Man it's cool everyone here is so willing to replace a lost stash!


It's less about the stash as it is about showing some love for a fellow BOTL!!!!!


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

WyldKnyght said:


> It's less about the stash as it is about showing some love for a fellow BOTL!!!!!


True I've been robbed before, and the down feeling you get kind of sticks with you for a long time. But having great people come and do this for someone is beyond awesome.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

It is the most humbling experience of my life for sure. You can never express enough thanks.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Michigan_Moose said:


> It is the most humbling experience of my life for sure. You can never express enough thanks.


Very true..


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> that's an impossibility in the physical universe, Neil...at best, you have one that looks just like it
> 
> and you just lost your butter bar?
> 
> kids...


very true, pete. i can always count on you to square me away, thanks


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Update:

2012/07/18	01:38	USORDA,USA	International item has arrived in a foreign country	


What is united states of America usorda?
It is the United States postal sorting center in Chicago.


So it went down to Chicago to come back up to Michigan???????


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

yep Wild!! Thats why I cant get CC's because they come threw Ohare and get taken everytime


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Update:
> 
> 2012/07/18	01:38	USORDA,USA	International item has arrived in a foreign country
> 
> ...


looks like your sled team got a little over zealous and overshot the destination, but don't worry Craig, the usps will be sure to get it where its going!


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

That's pretty awesome


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0083 1014 26

This box scared me Brent... Might want to call your insurance provider and make sure everything is up to date.


----------



## A Midnight Maduro (Dec 29, 2011)

What a hit! Looks like you deserved it!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0083 1014 26
> 
> This box scared me Brent... Might want to call your insurance provider and make sure everything is up to date.


OHH SHIT!

YOUR LABEL NUMBER
SERVICE
STATUS OF YOUR ITEM
DATE & TIME
LOCATION
FEATURES
9405503699300083101426
Priority Mail®
Out for Delivery
July 23, 2012, 9:49 am
CLARKSTON, MI 48346 
Delivery Confirmation™


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I noticed that this morning as well. Pretty quick for the USPS. Mailed Saturday, arrived Monday. Nice.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

*Beep* I am sorry the Bombie you are trying to blow up is no longer available at this address. Please try again later.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Ya, this isn't over yet, is it??


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Not in the least LOL, customs is still holding a package!!!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Not in the least LOL, customs is still holding a package!!!!!


nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..too easy


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Tomorrow could be interesting... it's within state now...

Priority Mail International Parcels
Processed through USPS Sort Facility
July 23, 2012, 9:37 am
ALLEN PARK, MI 48101 
International Parcels

M-39/Southfield Fwy and Telegraph Rd (39.9 mi or 52 min)

Can you smell the smoke Brent?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

MUAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!

Priority Mail International Parcels
Arrival at Unit
July 24, 2012, 7:13 am
CLARKSTON, MI 48346 
International Parcels


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

ohh boy


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> ohh boy


You may not want to go home today.....


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

WyldKnyght said:


> You may not have a home to go to today.....


fixed.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Damn I didn't think it was that bad??? Moose you ok? Did you survive?

Or did you get arrested for what was in the package?


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Jeeesssshhhh Craig.... what did you send him? Some diesel fuel and a fleshlight?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

chris1360 said:


> Jeeesssshhhh Craig.... what did you send him? Some diesel fuel and a fleshlight?


Honest, it wasn't supposed to be this bad LOL


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Speak of the devil!!!!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/313853-craigs-canada-around-us-bomb.html


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Late I know, but had to find some stuff on your wishlist and my schedule and the PO schedule haven't been in sync. So after a week of looking at it 9405 5036 9930 0088 3073 42


----------

